# [tip] migliorare aspetto xdm

## luna80

  aggiornato 13.2.'05 

ho trovato  questo thread inglese in cui si trova il link per questo how-to, anch'esso in inglese;...

ho pensato di tradure brevemente l'how-to e di postarlo perchè secondo me ne vale la pena...

per cambiare sfondo a xdm

aggiungere al file /etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0 la seguente riga 

```
/usr/bin/xsetbg -fork path_immagine_desiderata
```

per cambiare la finestra di login

modificare i seguenti valori in /etc/X11/xdm/Xresources a piacimento

```
! Prompts

xlogin*greeting: Welcome to CLIENTHOST

xlogin*namePrompt: Login:

xlogin*fail: Login incorrect

! Font

xlogin*font: -*-snap-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

xlogin*Font: -*-snap-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

! Borders

xlogin*borderWidth: 0

xlogin*frameWidth: 0

! Element colours

xlogin*background: black

xlogin*foreground: grey

xlogin*greetColor: green

xlogin*failColor: red

*Foreground: grey

*Background: black

! Shape and size

xlogin*useShape: true

xlogin*geometry: 350x100+200+200

```

dove

xlogin*greeting = messaggio di login

xlogin*namePrompt = testo visualizzato per l'iserimento dell'user

xlogin*fail = messaggio da visualizzare in caso di errore di login

xlogin*borderWidth e xlogin*frameWidth = lunghezza bordi per la finestra

xlogin*background = colore sfondo finestra

xlogin*foreground = colore testo fienestra

xlogin*greetColor = colore messaggio di login

xlogin*failColor = colore messaggio errore login

xlogin*geometry = larghezzaxaltezza+posizione_orizzontale+posizione_verticale

ci sono molti altri parametri settabili, ma non ne ho trovata una lista completa, se la trovo aggiornerò questo thread.

per aggiungere bottoni (halt, shutdown,...) (grazie ad @ares)

1. creare il file /usr/local/sbin/xdm_button e editarlo con quanto segue

```

#!/usr/bin/wish

wm geometry . +950+900

button .halt -highlightthickness 0 -font -*-fixed-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* -bg black -fg gray -bd 0 -text halt -command {exec shutdown -h now}

button .reboot -highlightthickness 0 -font -*-fixed-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* -bg black -fg gray -bd 0 -text reboot -command {exec shutdown -r now}

button .screen -highlightthickness 0 -font -*-fixed-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* -bg black -fg gray -bd 0 -text screenshot -command {exec import -window root /home/luna80/screen.png}

pack .screen .reboot .halt  -side right

```

2 editare il file /etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0, aggiungendo le seguenti righe

```

/usr/local/sbin/xdm_button &

echo $! > /var/run/xdm_button.pid

....

exit

```

(fate attenzione a dove mettete "exit", tutto ciò che c'è dopo non verrà eseguito)

/usr/local/sbin/xdm_button & = serve per far partire in background lo script che visualizza i bottoni

echo $! > /var/run/xdm_button.pid = crea un file con il pid (process id) assegnato allo script del bottoni, servirà una volta loggati per killare lo script, altrimenti i bottoni rimangono sul desktop

3 controllare il file /etc/X11/xdm/xdm-config, per vedere se c'è la linea

```

DisplayManager._0.startup:      /etc/X11/xdm/GiveConsole 

```

4 editare il file /etc/X11/xdm/GiveConsole, aggiungendo la seguente riga

```
if test -r /var/run/xdm_button.pid; then kill `cat /var/run/xdm_button.pid`; fi 
```

la quale controlla se esiste il file xdm_button.pid (creato da xdm in precedenza) e se esiste usa il pid in esso contenuto per killare il processo dei bottoni

 questo è il risultato della mia configurazione.

se avete altri suggerimenti o se questo howto non vi sembra chiaro fatemi sapere!

ciao

(segnalo che l'howto è disponibile  anche sul wiki a questo indirizzo)Last edited by luna80 on Mon Feb 14, 2005 9:22 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## gutter

Aggiunto ai "Post utilissimi" sezione Tips.

----------

## neon

Sempre in argomento consiglio questo thread che spiega come mettere uno screensaver come sfondo di XDM

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=262251

----------

## cloc3

Molto bello.

Sapete per caso se xdm (o eventualmente gdm) possono supportare una finestra scorrevole con il nome degli utenti, in stile kdm?

Per me, sarebbe l'elemento fondamentale per sentirmi libero di scegliere il display manager preferito.

----------

## cloc3

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  ma...     ...come faccio a fare un print screen della schermata di login?

 

Ci sono appena riuscito per una sessione gdm. Ho fatto così:

1. Nel file /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default ho aggiunto provvisoriamente la riga:

```
xhost +
```

2. 

```

gentoo-amd cloc3 # gdm

gentoo-amd cloc3 # DISPLAY=:1 ksnapshot

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

kbuildsycoca running...

KWrited - Ascolto il dispositivo /dev/pts/2

```

3.  CTRL-ATL-F8 (senza dare CTRL-c)

4.  scattato e salvato

5. gioia e tripudio

----------

## unz

Potresti provare anche con "nuovo login in finestra" e poi pigi stamp ... non è  a tutto schermo però è immediato

----------

## luna80

io lo snapshot son riuscita a farlo ma...il risultato? beh un'immagine piena di righe colorate, incomprensibili,...se qualcuno ne sa qualcosa ... i consigli son sempre ben accetti  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *unz wrote:*   

>  e poi pigi stamp ... 

 

Ma hai preventivamente configurato la tastiera in qualche modo?

Con le mie impostazioni, Stamp è un tasto muto. Per usare ksnapshot da konsole, con xdm, ho dovuto dare preventivamente:

```
echo "INET:localhost" >/etc/X0.hosts &&/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

----------

## unz

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *unz wrote:*    e poi pigi stamp ...  
> 
> Ma hai preventivamente configurato la tastiera in qualche modo?
> 
> Con le mie impostazioni, Stamp è un tasto muto. Per usare ksnapshot da konsole, con xdm, ho dovuto dare preventivamente:
> ...

 

assolutamente no ... uso gnome e non ho dovuto impostare niente, era già abilitato di default

----------

## ares

Aggiungo una stringa al tips

xlogin*logoFileName: /opt/xdm/pixmap/gentoologo.xpm

Se qualcuno vuole dare un'occhiata

http://www.genbuild.org/gallery/view.php?gid=3&phid=0

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@ares: come hai messo i pulsanti sotto?

----------

## ares

Ho modificato /etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0 aggiungendo uno script da avviarsi

/usr/local/sbin/start &

Questo è il codice dello script start

```

#!/usr/bin/wish

wm geometry . +270+710

set systemTime [clock seconds]

button .clock -font -*-bitstream\ vera\ sans-bold-r-*--20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1 -bg white -fg LightSlateBlue -bd 0 -text "[clock format $systemTime -format %H:%M:%S]"

button .halt -font -*-bitstream\ vera\ sans-bold-r-*--20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1 -bg white -fg LightSlateBlue -bd 0 -text Halt -command {exec shutdown -h now}

button .reboot -font -*-bitstream\ vera\ sans-bold-r-*--20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1 -bg white -fg LightSlateBlue -bd 0 -text Reboot -command {exec shutdown -r now}

button .screen -font -*-bitstream\ vera\ sans-bold-r-*--20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1 -bg white -fg LightSlateBlue -bd 0 -text Screenshot -command {exec import -window root /home/ilyth/screen.png}

button .start -font -*-bitstream\ vera\ sans-bold-r-*--20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1 -bg white -fg LightSlateBlue -bd 0 -text Adsl-Start -command {exec adsl-start}

button .kill -font -*-bitstream\ vera\ sans-bold-r-*--20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1 -bg white -fg LightSlateBlue -bd 0 -text Kill -command {exec killall -9 start}

pack .clock .start .screen .reboot .halt .kill -side left

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@ares: grazie mille non sapevo

----------

## ares

@fedeliallalinea: Di niente

----------

## unarana

@ares molto bello lo sfondo ed i loghi che hai usato per xdm, mi potersti dire dove l'hai presi?

Grazie

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ares

@unarana: presi su kde-look.org

Purtroppo il link esatto nn  me lo ricordo, cmq basta che imposti la ricerca in basso a sinistra e nel campo metti gentoo, dovrebbero comparire 5 o 6 pagine

----------

## unarana

 :Very Happy:  Grazie mille

[edit] se a qualcun altro interessa http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18506 [edit]

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco il mio xdm. 

Una domanda ancora quando parte il wm poi mi resta aperta anche una finestra con iu bottoni screenshot, halt, reboot si puo' evitare questo?

----------

## ares

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco il mio xdm. 
> 
> Una domanda ancora quando parte il wm poi mi resta aperta anche una finestra con iu bottoni screenshot, halt, reboot si puo' evitare questo?

 

Domani guardo per una soluzione al problema.....ora vado a nanna

Io lo chiudevo prima di entrare in fluxbox tramite il pulsante Kill

Bello screen

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ares wrote:*   

> Domani guardo per una soluzione al problema.....

 

Allora ne faccio un'altra si puo' togliere il bordo? Ho provato ma non ci sono riuscito

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco il mio xdm. 
> 
> 

 

non mi hai più detto che ci eri riuscito a fare lo screenshot!!   :Twisted Evil: 

me lo spieghi pf?   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho messo i pulsanti come ares https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2071211#2071211 cosi' avevo anche quello per lo screenshot

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho messo i pulsanti come ares https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2071211#2071211 cosi' avevo anche quello per lo screenshot

 

grazie mille, stasera provo, adesso non posso (sono al lavoro su win   :Crying or Very sad:  )

ciao

p.s.: bellissimo, non avevo visto l'immagine di ares!

----------

## mouser

Ciao!!!! Prima di tutto ottimo howto!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Finalmente posso staccarmi da gdm (trooooppo pesante  :Laughing:  ) e personalizzarmi xdm! Posterò al piu' presto uno screenshot.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Molto bello! Complimenti Luna80.

/consigli per l'emerge mode ON

Usate già il FrameBuffer? Volete provare a vivere senza XDM? Provate Qingy!

Qingy è un progetto tutto italiano che merita di esser sostenuto (chissà perchè non l'hannoiscritto all'OpenSourceContest  :Confused:  ). 

 *tradotto al volo wrote:*   

> qingy è un sostituto di getty. Scritto in C usa DirectFB per fornire una GUI veloce e accattivante, senza il peso di un X Windows System. Permette all'utente di loggarsi e far partire la sessione che desidera [sia essa una normale console, gnome kde, wmake, xfce, quel che volete...).
> 
> 

 

ulteriori info, screenshot e temi [sì, ci son già dei temi pronti, oppure con il minimo sforzo potete crearvi voi il vostro tema!!] le potete trovare sul sito del progetto: qingy.sf.net

/consigli per l'emerge mode OFF

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Usate già il FrameBuffer? Volete provare a vivere senza XDM? Provate Qingy!

 

Allora usavo qingy ma ha un po' di problemi. 

 Uno e' che parte in fb quindi poi a caricare X ci mette un attimo (non proprio un contro)

 Dopo un po' che faccio lo switch da X a console mi va a pute qingy e non riesco piu' a loggarmi con lui

 Devo scaricare un pacchetto in piu'

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Dopo un po' che faccio lo switch da X a console mi va a pute qingy e non riesco piu' a loggarmi con lui

 a me è capita rarissimamente quando switcho da qingy ad altre console oppure X,sempre in framebuffer, troppo rapidamente [della serie balliam lo schiaccianoci sulle 7 console]. Ma è una rara eventualità. Cmq con la 0.5.3 non ho avuto alcun tipo di problema. Inoltre, per evitare situazioni spiacevoli, qingy lo tengo solo sulla pts/2, su tutti gli altri tengo getty in FB.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Devo scaricare un pacchetto in piu'

   :Very Happy:  522 kb , contro tutto xorg  :Smile:  certo se uno usa già xorg, allora pondera pro e contro, ma per chi non usa X e si affida solo al framebuffer, è la manna dal cielo  :Mr. Green: 

cmq l'importante era far sapere che esiste anche questo  :Smile: 

Oh yeah 800 post!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  Ma è una rara eventualità.

 

Ho cambiato proprio per questo perche' da me non e' cosi' rara

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>   522 kb , contro tutto xorg  certo se uno usa già xorg, allora pondera pro e contro, ma per chi non usa X e si affida solo al framebuffer

 

Si ma se uso solo il fb un login manager cosi' non mi serve  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Eh.. il framebuffer, gioie e dolori  :Smile: 

Come a cosa ti serve?? è così PHIKO!  :Mr. Green:   :Laughing: 

arg! esame, mezzora, ancora,stress...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Come a cosa ti serve?? è così PHIKO!  

 

Ok ma io uso principalmente un login manager per non dovermi connettere e poi lanciare ancora startx. Se non userei X allora non mi porrei neanche il problema. Comunque e' una cosa molto personale

----------

## ares

@fedeliallalinea

Aggiungi questo nel file /etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0

```

/usr/local/sbin/start &  # questa dovresti già averla

echo $! > /var/run/xdmbutton.pid

exit

```

Poi controlla di avere questa stringa nel file /etc/X11/xdm/xdm-config

```

DisplayManager._0.startup:      /etc/X11/xdm/GiveConsole

```

Dopodichè modifichi il file /etc/X11/xdm/GiveConsole

Aggiungendo questo

```

if test -r /var/run/xdmbutton.pid; then kill `cat /var/run/xdmbutton.pid`; fi

```

Il link originale delle modifiche apportate a xdm è

http://www.customlinux.org/dir/doc/xdm.php

Per chi volesse saperne di + per la creazione di pulsanti 

http://www.dci.clrc.ac.uk/Publications/Cookbook/

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Scripting-GUI-TclTk/index.html

http://othnielgraichen.tripod.com/tclintro.html

@fedeliallalinea : A proposito, che bordo intendi ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ares wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea : A proposito, che bordo intendi ?

 

Quelli dei pulsanti, vorrei solo la scritta senza bordi

PS: grazie mille

----------

## kender_m

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se non userei X allora non mi porrei neanche il problema. Comunque e' una cosa molto personale

 

So che sono OT ma non posso esimermi dal segnalare che secondo la grammatica italiana dovresti usare usassi non userei!!  :Confused:   :Confused: 

fedeli, correggi e cancalla il mio post, plz   :Wink: 

----------

## ares

@fedeliallalinea :

Nn credo che si possa fare,  per migliorarlo si può aggiungere l'opzione -highlightthickness 0 ad ogni pulsante creato, in questo modo hai barra di pulsanti uniforme senza nessuna linea tra una scritta e l'altra

```

button .reboot -highlightthickness 0 -font -artwiz-snap-normal-r-normal--0-0-75-75-p-0-iso8859-1 \

   -bg white -fg LightSlateBlue -bd 0 -text Reboot -command {exec shutdown -r now}

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@ares: forse mi sono espresso male io ma quello che mi hai detto fa esattamente quello che volevo. Eccolo

----------

## ares

@fedeliallalinea : Bello veramente, avevo capito male io ,pensavo che lo volessi trasparente....ora guardo se c'è un'opzione per fare in modo che anche alla pressione del tasto nn cambi colore

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Chi volesse l'immagine che ho sullo sfondo clicchi qui

PS: grazie mille ancora ares io non ci sarei arrivato

----------

## gutter

Io probabilmente ne faro uso  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

questa la mia schermata.

grazie mille per tutti i suggerimenti aggiunti da @ares

----------

## luna80

qualcuno per caso ha avuto problemi con i font del widget di login?

io noto ora che non riesco ad usare nessun altro font diverso da quello che ho postato (-*-snap-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*)

----------

## gutter

Ho usato anche io quello, quindi non so dirti se gli altri portano problemi.

Solo una domanda (anche se credo che mi non sia realizzabile): ma è possibile ottenereun box di login trasparente? Ho cercato in lungo ed in largo con google ma non ho trovato niente.

----------

## luna80

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ho usato anche io quello, quindi non so dirti se gli altri portano problemi.
> 
> 

 

sarebbe una cosa che vorrei pure io, ma non so e non ho trovato come fare purtroppo   :Confused:   ...cmq cercherò ancora e caso mai ti faccio sapere!

----------

## luna80

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> qualcuno per caso ha avuto problemi con i font del widget di login?
> 
> io noto ora che non riesco ad usare nessun altro font diverso da quello che ho postato (-*-snap-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*)

 

ok, pare che xdm per i font del widget di login accetti soltanto stringhe del tipo

<serie>*<nome>-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

infatti così funziona.

(a scanso di equivoci, il font naturalmente deve essere presente nelle liste di xfontsel)

----------

## mouser

Posso proporre una cosa a luna80???

Aggiorna il post iniziale con le cose dette in questi post, cosi' raggruppi l'howto tutto all'inizio  :Wink: 

Inoltre potresti postarlo anche sul wiki......

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## RockSteady

non riesco ad aggiungere le icone a xdm ho seguito tutti i passi  :Sad: 

hoc reato lò script start e messo in /usr/local/sbin 

```

#!/usr/bin/wish

wm geometry . +270+710

set systemTime [clock seconds]

button .clock -font -*-bitstream\ vera\

sans-bold-r-*--20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1 $

-text "[clock format $systemTime -format %H:%M:%S]"

button .halt -font -*-bitstream\ vera\

sans-bold-r-*--20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1 -$

-text Halt -command {exec shutdown -h now}

button .reboot -font -*-bitstream\ vera\

sans-bold-r-*--20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1$

-text Reboot -command {exec shutdown -r now}

button .screen -font -*-bitstream\ vera\

sans-bold-r-*--20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1$

-text Screenshot -command {exec import -window root

/home/ilyth/screen.png}

button .start -font -*-bitstream\ vera\

sans-bold-r-*--20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1 $

-text Adsl-Start -command {exec adsl-start}

button .kill -font -*-bitstream\ vera\

sans-bold-r-*--20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1 -$

-text Kill -command {exec killall -9 start}

pack .clock .start .screen .reboot .halt .kill -side left

```

e ho modificato /etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0

```
#!/bin/sh

# $Xorg: Xsetup_0,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:17 cpqbld Exp $

#xconsole -geometry 480x130-0-0 -daemon -notify -verbose -fn fixed -exitOnFail

# get KDEDIR value (only) and run kdmdesktop from there

eval "`grep KDEDIR /etc/profile.env`"

[ -x $KDEDIR/bin/kdmdesktop  ]  && ${KDEDIR}/bin/kdmdesktop

# --- Gentoo ---

# create list of sessions for kdm

/usr/bin/xsetbg -fork /home/rocksteady/i_love_gentoo.png

/usr/local/sbin/start &

echo $! > /var/run/xdmbutton.pid

exit

sessions="SessionTypes="

for x in `ls /etc/X11/Sessions`

do

    sessions="${sessions}${x},"

done

echo sessions: $sessions

# update all kdmrcs located; tries some pretty much impossible locations

# to make sure we get 'em all

source /etc/make.conf

for dir in /usr/kde/* /usr $KDEDIR $KDE2DIR $KDE3DIR $KDE2LIBSDIR $KDE3LIBSDIR

do

    echo "Changing kdmrc in $dir"

    cd ${dir}/share/config/kdm || continue

    cp kdmrc kdmrc.orig

    sed -e "/SessionTypes=/c\

${sessions}" kdmrc.orig > kdmrc

    rm kdmrc.orig

done

```

ma ancora niente icone al avvio d xdm

----------

## gutter

Porva a togliere l'exit dopo:

```

[CUT]

echo $! > /var/run/xdmbutton.pid

 
```

----------

## RockSteady

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Porva a togliere l'exit dopo:
> 
> ```
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

ciao ho provato a fare come mi hai detto ma ancora niente   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Hai emerso:

```
* dev-lang/tk

     Available versions:  8.3.4-r1  ~8.4.6  8.4.6-r1  

     Installed:           8.4.6-r1

     Homepage:            http://dev.scriptics.com/software/tcltk/

     Description:         Tk Widget Set

```

controlla  :Wink: 

----------

## RockSteady

>>> dev-lang/tk-8.4.6 merged.

ma ancora niente   :Rolling Eyes:   fa niente dai  :Very Happy:  non voglio rompervi grazie

----------

## luna80

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Posso proporre una cosa a luna80???
> 
> Aggiorna il post iniziale con le cose dette in questi post, cosi' raggruppi l'howto tutto all'inizio 
> 
> Inoltre potresti postarlo anche sul wiki......
> ...

 

ok hai ragione appena ho un attimo di tempo lo sistemo bene e poi lo faccio.

per quanto riguarda il wiki, cosa devo fare per postarlo?

ciao

----------

## luna80

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> >>> dev-lang/tk-8.4.6 merged.
> 
> ma ancora niente    fa niente dai  non voglio rompervi grazie

 

hai cambiato i permessi al file che hai messo in /usr/local/sbin?

```
#chmod 755 file_bottoni
```

mi sa che è per questo che non ti va!

ciao

----------

## RockSteady

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *RockSteady wrote:*   >>> dev-lang/tk-8.4.6 merged.
> 
> ma ancora niente    fa niente dai  non voglio rompervi grazie 
> 
> hai cambiato i permessi al file che hai messo in /usr/local/sbin?
> ...

 

ciao luna i permessi c sono ed e per questo che nn capisco perche nn và bohh

----------

## mouser

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> >>> dev-lang/tk-8.4.6 merged.
> 
> ma ancora niente    fa niente dai  non voglio rompervi grazie

 

Non preoccuparti!!!!

Prova a mettere le righe

```

/usr/bin/xsetbg -fork /home/rocksteady/i_love_gentoo.png 

/usr/local/sbin/start & 

echo $! > /var/run/xdmbutton.pid 

exit 

```

Alla fine del file, e non dopo i settaggi di KDE.

My 2 eurocent

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

@RockSteady: se non va come ti ha detto mouser, prova a cambiare il font dei bottoni che forse non gli piace. (non mi ricordo dove ma da qualche parte ho letto che non a tutti andava con quel font)

@mouser: questo è OT ma... hai visto la mia domanda per il wiki? scusa e grazie

----------

## RockSteady

ce qualcosa che nn va infatti se io do

```
$ /usr/local/sbin/start &

[1] 8814

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 3: wm: command not found

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 5: button: command not found

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 6: -text: command not found

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 7: button: command not found

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 8: -text: command not found

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 9: button: command not found

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 10: -text: command not found

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 11: button: command not found

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 12: -text: command not found

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 13: button: command not found

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 14: -text: command not found

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 15: button: command not found

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 16: -text: command not found

/usr/local/sbin/start: line 17: pack: command not found

[1]+  Exit 127                /usr/local/sbin/start

```

mi restituisce questo   :Confused: 

----------

## luna80

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> ce qualcosa che nn va infatti se io do
> 
> ```
> $ /usr/local/sbin/start &
> 
> ...

 

prova a sistemare il file che hai messo in /usr/llocal/sbin, togliendo gli a capo, rendilo come quello di ares!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta il tuo /usr/local/sbin/start

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Posta il tuo /usr/local/sbin/start

 

ciao   :Smile:  ! lo ha già postato nella pagina 2

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me interessa che posti esattamente un

```
# cat /usr/local/sbin/start
```

visto che ho paura che usi nano senza l'opzione -w

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> A me interessa che posti esattamente un
> 
> ```
> # cat /usr/local/sbin/start
> ```
> ...

 

ah ok scusa!...in effetti hai ragione...

----------

## dboogieman

@luna80 ciao e grazie per aver postato le dritte in merito al xdm adesso anche la mia gentoo-box ha un po di colori...i colleghi mi ammonivano sempre di avere una macchina minimale e brutta da vedere...ma non e' vero  :Wink: 

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## ares

@RockSteady : il mio script che hai postato cmq è sballato , il font conteneva degli spazi e quindi ho dovuto aggiungere il backslash \ ma il font deve stare su tutta una linea

----------

## RockSteady

ok ho risolto copiando e incollando riga per riga il codice che gentilmente ares mi a dato  :Very Happy: 

ora c'e un altro problema se provo a premere su screenshots mi da questo errore

```
sleep: invalid time interval `&&'

sleep: invalid time interval `import'

sleep: invalid time interval `root'

sleep: invalid time interval `/home/ilyth/screen.png'

Try `sleep --help' for more information.

sleep: invalid time interval `&&'

sleep: invalid time interval `import'

sleep: invalid time interval `root'

sleep: invalid time interval `/home/ilyth/screen.png'

Try `sleep --help' for more information.

    while executing

"exec sleep 3 && import root /home/ilyth/screen.png"

    invoked from within

".screen invoke"

    ("uplevel" body line 1)

    invoked from within

"uplevel #0 [list $w invoke]"

    (procedure "tk::ButtonUp" line 22)

    invoked from within

"tk::ButtonUp .screen"

    (command bound to event)
```

----------

## RockSteady

risolto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dhaki

Bell'howto  :Very Happy: 

Ho solamente una cosa da consigliarti: potresti indicare da qualche parte per quelli che come me non avevano xsetbg di emergiare xloadimage. Per il resto, brava.

Per chi volesse l'immagine di fedeli già a 1024x786 (bell'immagine grazie fedeli  :Very Happy:  ), andare qua: http://emi625.altervista.org/i_love_gentoo.png

----------

## nightblade

Grande how-to...

in mezzora ho rivoluzionato il mio xdm   :Cool: 

Per chi fosse interessato, lo screenshot e' qui: http://nightblade.altervista.org/login.jpg

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che ne dite di aprire un topic per mettere gli screenshot dei xdm con il link anche a i file di configurazione?

----------

## nightblade

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che ne dite di aprire un topic per mettere gli screenshot dei xdm con il link anche a i file di configurazione?

 

Si puo' fare, ma mi sembra che questo thread stia gia' servendo allo scopo, senza dover dividere l'how-to dai risultati dello stesso.

----------

## Dhaki

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che ne dite di aprire un topic per mettere gli screenshot dei xdm con il link anche a i file di configurazione?

 

Io sinceramente ne aprirei uno apposta per tutti i login manager con screenshot, link allo sfondo ( se presente ), e la config  :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nightblade wrote:*   

> Si puo' fare, ma mi sembra che questo thread stia gia' servendo allo scopo, senza dover dividere l'how-to dai risultati dello stesso.

 

Questo dovrebbe avere piu' lo scopo di aiutare la gente che non riesce a metterlo

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che ne dite di aprire un topic per mettere gli screenshot dei xdm con il link anche a i file di configurazione?

 

è un'idea molto bella!

è sempre simpatico vedere schermate ed impostazioni di altri, inoltre con i files di configurazione (come dice @fedeli) si possono avere aiuti e/o trovare spunti!

----------

## gutter

Concordo si può fare  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

E sia...... HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA  :Laughing: 

Via agli screenshot!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Potete postare i link ai vostri screeshot qui

----------

## Cerberos86

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> risolto 

 

potresti dirmi come hai risolto? anche io ho problemi con gli screenshot....

EDIT:un po' ot, ma ci può stare credo....

prima non usavo alcun tipo di login manager, per ogni utente all'avvio con startx, avevo specificato nei file .xinitrc oltre al WM anche alcune apllicazioni (tipo aterm e torsmo), ora come si può fare? il file .xinitrc è ignorato da xdm.  Ho provato a creare il file .xsession ma non mi pare funzioni.....

Thank u alll

----------

## ares

@Cerberos86 : hai dato i permessi di esecuzione al file ~/.xsession ?

----------

## gutter

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il file .xinitrc è ignorato da xdm.  Ho provato a creare il file .xsession ma non mi pare funzioni.....
> 
> 

 

Il file .xinitrc viene usato solo da startx. Per scegliere il window manager che vuoi usare devi mettere il tutto nel file .xsession. E inoltre devi commentare la variabile XSESSION in /etc/rc.conf.

Io ho risolto così.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Grazie mille gutter!!!  :Very Happy: 

Non mi era venuto in mente di commentare quella riga e per questo si ostinava a non farmi il login  :Wink: 

Piuttosto... sono rimasto deluso che una volta eliminato gdm (che in ogni caso risulta esteticamente più bello) non sia riuscito a eliminare molti altri pezzi di gnome...  :Crying or Very sad:  (unclepine non mi trova nulla di unlinked)

Io di gnome uso altro che poche applicazioni, e in pratica ho installato, a forza di dipendenze, un buon terzo dei pacchetti che compongono gnome stesso. Speravo che togliere gdm mi avrebbe ripulito un po' l'hd ma a quanto pare mi sbagliavo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mi sento di fare un unico appunto, ma forse è pignoleria eccessiva...

E' possibile fare in modo che quando si fa uno shutdown da bottone il sistema passi ad una console dove vengono visualizzati i messaggi di shutdown?

----------

## Raffo

scusate, mi è sfuggita una cosa: devo usare per forza xdm per avere quei capolavori di loginscreen?? fino ad ora ho sempre usato solo kdm....

----------

## Cazzantonio

beh...il senso dela tua domanda mi sfugge...

il topic s'intitola "migliorare l'aspetto di xdm", dubito che gli stessi tip funzionino con kdm

 (mai usato tra l'altro... potrei sbagliarmi)  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *ares wrote:*   

> @Cerberos86 : hai dato i permessi di esecuzione al file ~/.xsession ?

 

Non è necessari dargli i permessi di esecuzione.

----------

## ares

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *ares wrote:*   @Cerberos86 : hai dato i permessi di esecuzione al file ~/.xsession ? 
> 
> Non è necessari dargli i permessi di esecuzione.

 

/me chiede scusa, pensavo di si  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Raffo

@cazzantonio: la domanda era tipo "per avere tutta questa roba devo mettere xdm eh? che file devo modificare per lanciare xdm invece di kdm??"  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

@raffo

xdm ce l'hai semplicemente da quando hai installato xorg (o xfree)

per mettere xdm imposta in rc.conf

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

e commenta la riga

XSESSION="???"

crea un file.xsession nella tua home dove metti il tuo wm preferito

----------

## Raffo

ma xdm nn ha un menù per scegliere il wm di volta in volta?

----------

## gutter

@Raffo: credo di no.

----------

## power83

Pulsante kill

non funziona!

ho xdm_button come scritto qua, ma non fa nulla, a parte farmi vedere il messaggio d'errore dove dice che non killa

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma sai a che serve? killa cosa?

----------

## ares

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Pulsante kill
> 
> non funziona!
> 
> ho xdm_button come scritto qua, ma non fa nulla, a parte farmi vedere il messaggio d'errore dove dice che non killa

 

Quella era la mia configurazione che usavo prima per killare la sbarra dei pulsanti che avevo chiamato start, ora nn serve + , visto che modifichi /etc/X11/xdm/GiveConsole e Xsetup_0 per fare in modo che scompaia la sbarra

----------

## power83

ahhhhh capito!

Iio pensavo che servisse per uscire dal login grafico e potere fare il normale login a console, avviando poi successivamente X con startx.

cioe' come se uccidesse xdm per sempre...

si potrebbe fare quello che pensavo io?

----------

## knefas

 *power83 wrote:*   

> si potrebbe fare quello che pensavo io?

 

prova a fare un bottone e fargli eseguire "/etc/init.d/xdm stop"  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *power83 wrote:*   

> si potrebbe fare quello che pensavo io?

 

Si, ti crei un runlevel senza xdm e da root dai

```
rc <runlevelsenzaxdm>
```

Puoi anche modificare il pulsante kill perchè esegua quel comando una volta premuto...

----------

## mouser

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ma xdm nn ha un menù per scegliere il wm di volta in volta?

 

Puoi sempre aggiungere pulsanti (chiamandoli Gnome, Kde, Fluxbox) ed associ ad ognuno uno scrippettino che va a modificare il tuo .xsession, cos' quando poi fai login ti parte il tuo wm  :Cool: 

My 2 eurocent

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

Ho seguito alla lettera l'how to, e tutto funziona.. tranne che per il fatto che al momento del login...qualcosa va storto.. 

Mi spiego meglio: xdm parte con l'immagine e le impostazioni da me settare nei vari file di conf, inserisco user e pass... sembra si logghi...ma poi ritorna la schermata per inserire user e pass..

 :Confused: 

Come posso risolvere ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

@f0llia

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> per mettere xdm imposta in rc.conf
> 
> DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"
> 
> e commenta la riga
> ...

 

----------

## power83

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ma xdm nn ha un menù per scegliere il wm di volta in volta?

 

invece di mettere i pulsanti, fai

```
emerge selectwm
```

che dopo esserti loggato ti da la possibilta' di scegliere il wm desiderato da una lista di quelli disponibili

----------

## f0llia

Ho risolto il problema copiando spudoratamente i file di fedeli ( complimeti per il tuo xdm  :Very Happy:  ) Il fatto è che io non riesco in nessun modo a visualizzare i bottoni per lo shutdown reboot ecc..! Ho fatto esattamente quanto riportato da fedeli qua[/quote]

Ho solo cambiato l'immagine di bg ( ho sistemato il link in Xsetup_0 ).. 

Come posso risolvere ?

----------

## luna80

 *f0llia wrote:*   

>  Il fatto è che io non riesco in nessun modo a visualizzare i bottoni per lo shutdown reboot ecc..!
> 
> 

 

sei sicuro di avere l'interprete /usr/bin/wish? (vedi file dei bottoni, la prima riga dice: #!/usr/bin/wish)

----------

## f0llia

Si, in /usr/bin, wish c'e

----------

## luna80

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Si, in /usr/bin, wish c'e

 

posta il tuo /var/log/xdm.log

----------

## f0llia

Eccolo:

```

 # cat /var/log/xdm.log

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux Vegeta 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #5 SMP Wed Feb 9 13:55:3 2 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 09 February 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 22 07:22:08 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

    [10f] 320 x 200, 70Hz

    [112] 640 x 480, 60Hz, 72Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [115] 800 x 600, 60Hz, 72Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [118] 1024 x 768, 60Hz, 70Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 43Hz, 100Hz

    [11b] 1280 x 1024, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 43Hz

    [11e] 640 x 400, 70Hz

    [124] 1600 x 1200, 48Hz, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz

    [134] 320 x 240, 72Hz

    [13e] 1400 x 1050, 60Hz, 75Hz

    [144] 400 x 300, 72Hz

    [154] 512 x 384, 70Hz

    [175] 720 x 480, 75Hz

    [17a] 720 x 576, 75Hz

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-snap-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStr uct

sessions: SessionTypes=Gnome,Xsession,kde-3.3.2,

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.3

Changing kdmrc in /usr

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: line 25: cd: /usr/share/config/kdm: No such file or direc tory

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.3

SetClientVersion: 0 8

```

----------

## luna80

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Eccolo:
> 
> ```
> 
>  # cat /var/log/xdm.log
> ...

 

in questa riga c'è qualcosa che non va...controlla il tuo file /etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0

----------

## f0llia

Lo posto:

```

#!/bin/sh

# $Xorg: Xsetup_0,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:17 cpqbld Exp $

#xconsole -geometry 480x130-0-0 -daemon -notify -verbose -fn fixed -exitOnFail

# get KDEDIR value (only) and run kdmdesktop from there

eval "`grep KDEDIR /etc/profile.env`"

[ -x $KDEDIR/bin/kdmdesktop  ]  && ${KDEDIR}/bin/kdmdesktop

# --- Gentoo ---

# create list of sessions for kdm

sessions="SessionTypes="

for x in `ls /etc/X11/Sessions`

do

    sessions="${sessions}${x},"

done

echo sessions: $sessions

# update all kdmrcs located; tries some pretty much impossible locations

# to make sure we get 'em all

source /etc/make.conf

for dir in /usr/kde/* /usr $KDEDIR $KDE2DIR $KDE3DIR $KDE2LIBSDIR $KDE3LIBSDIR

do

    echo "Changing kdmrc in $dir"

    cd ${dir}/share/config/kdm || continue     <---  Linea 25 

    cp kdmrc kdmrc.orig 

    sed -e "/SessionTypes=/c\

${sessions}" kdmrc.orig > kdmrc

    rm kdmrc.orig

done

/usr/bin/xsetbg -fork /home/nicola/Wallpapers/PixelBoarg.jpg

/etc/X11/xdm/mystart &

echo $! > /var/run/xdmbutton.pid

exit

```

----------

## luna80

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Lo posto:
> 
> ```
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> ...

 

se non usi kde,  sposta questo pezzo

```

/usr/bin/xsetbg -fork /home/nicola/Wallpapers/PixelBoarg.jpg

/etc/X11/xdm/mystart &

echo $! > /var/run/xdmbutton.pid

exit
```

dopo la riga

```
#xconsole -geometry 480x130-0-0 -daemon -notify -verbose -fn fixed -exitOnFail
```

(nota che tutto il resto del file verrà ignorato)

prova  e fammi sapere!  :Smile: 

----------

## f0llia

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se non usi kde,  sposta questo pezzo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Uso kde  :Surprised: 

----------

## luna80

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uso kde 

 

mmmm  :Rolling Eyes:  allora non so cosa suggerirti, mi spiace.

ti dice che non trova la dir /usr/share/config/kdm, ma tu ce l'hai qualla dir?

----------

## luna80

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *f0llia wrote:*   
> 
> Uso kde  
> 
> mmmm  allora non so cosa suggerirti, mi spiace.
> ...

 

tsavo pensando che magari puoi togliere lo stesso il pezzo relativo a kdm visto che usi xdm  :Wink: , non ti pare? prova!

----------

## f0llia

Provato come consigliato.. ma non cambia nulla.. niente pulsanti..  :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai installato dev-lang/tk ?

----------

## f0llia

Si: 

```

 dev-lang/tk

      Latest version available: 8.4.6-r1

      Latest version installed: 8.4.6-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 3,155 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.scriptics.com/software/tcltk/

      Description: Tk Widget Set

      License:     BSD

```

----------

## Onip

grazie per l'ottimo tip!!!

C'è una cosa che non riesco a fare però. Vorrei avere il bordo tutt'intorno alla finestra di un certo colore (verde), mentre invece ce l'ho solo per metà (il lato in basso e quello a destra) e l'altra metà è nera... Lo stesso, xò a metà invertite, avviene nelle "caselle" in cui inserire il nick e la password. Il bello è che ho copiato gli Xresources postati cambiando solo le dimensioni e i colori, ma non capisco dove sbaglio. Ecco il mio Xresources

```

! $Xorg: Xresources,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:17 cpqbld Exp $

!

!

!

!

! $XFree86: xc/programs/xdm/config/Xres.cpp,v 1.6 2003/01/04 03:11:31 dawes Exp $

!

xlogin*login.translations: #override \

        Ctrl<Key>R: abort-display()\n\

        <Key>F1: set-session-argument(failsafe) finish-field()\n\

        <Key>Delete: delete-character()\n\

        <Key>Left: move-backward-character()\n\

        <Key>Right: move-forward-character()\n\

        <Key>Home: move-to-begining()\n\

        <Key>End: move-to-end()\n\

        Ctrl<Key>KP_Enter: set-session-argument(failsafe) finish-field()\n\

        <Key>KP_Enter: set-session-argument() finish-field()\n\

        Ctrl<Key>Return: set-session-argument(failsafe) finish-field()\n\

        <Key>Return: set-session-argument() finish-field()

xlogin*greeting: Welcome to the Real World

xlogin*namePrompt: Login:

xlogin*fail: Login incorrect

#if WIDTH > 800

xlogin*greetFont: -misc-FutureWorld-medium-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1

xlogin*font: -misc-FutureWorld-medium-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1

xlogin*promptFont: -misc-FutureWorld-medium-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1

xlogin*failFont: -misc-FutureWorld-medium-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1

#else

xlogin*greetFont: -misc-FutureWorld-medium-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1

xlogin*font: -misc-FutureWorld-medium-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1

xlogin*promptFont: -misc-FutureWorld-medium-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1

login*failFont: -misc-FutureWorld-medium-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1

#endif

#ifdef COLOR

xlogin*borderWidth: 1

xlogin*frameWidth: 3

xlogin*innerFramesWidth: 2

xlogin*shdColor: green

xlogin*background: black

xlogin*foreground: green

xlogin*greetColor: green

xlogin*geometry: 250x150+387+309

xlogin*failColor: red

*Foreground: green

*Background: black

#else

xlogin*borderWidth: 2

xlogin*frameWidth: 1

xlogin*innerFramesWidth: 1

xlogin*shdColor: green

xlogin*hiColor: green

#endif

#if PLANES >= 8

#else

#xlogin*logoFileName: /etc/X11/xdm/pixmaps/xorg-bw.xpm

#endif

xlogin*useShape: true

xlogin*logoPadding: 0

XConsole.text.geometry: 480x130

XConsole.verbose:       true

XConsole*iconic:        true

XConsole*font:          fixed

Chooser*geometry:               300x200+200+200

Chooser*allowShellResize:       false

Chooser*viewport.forceBars:     true

Chooser*label.font:             *-new century schoolbook-bold-i-normal-*-240-*

Chooser*label.label:            XDMCP Host Menu from CLIENTHOST

Chooser*list.font:              -*-*-medium-r-normal-*-*-230-*-*-c-*-iso8859-1

Chooser*Command.font:           *-new century schoolbook-bold-r-normal-*-180-*
```

Grazie

----------

## gutter

Prova ad aggiungere queste due righe. Ovviamente sosituisci il colore che ti serve  :Wink: 

```

xlogin*shdColor: black

xlogin*hiColor: black

```

----------

## Onip

ce le ho già, proverò a spostarle, anche se non credo serva molto....

<EDIT> Infatti non è cambiato niente. ho tutti i colori a green e l'unico a black (ho glmatrix come sfonfo...) è il background della finestra </EDIT>

----------

## gutter

Allora non ho capito il tuo problema?

Non puoi fare uno screenshot almeno abbiamo un riscontro visuale?

----------

## luna80

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ce le ho già, proverò a spostarle, anche se non credo serva molto....
> 
> <EDIT> Infatti non è cambiato niente. ho tutti i colori a green e l'unico a black (ho glmatrix come sfonfo...) è il background della finestra </EDIT>

 

non puoi mettere da qualche parte un print screen almeno vediamo bene qual'è il problema? io non ho capito...

----------

## Onip

ho risolto, era una cosa semplicissima  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Praticamente gli dicevo di settare un colore a greeen invece che a green.

Cmq qui ci sono le istruzioni (in inglese, ma è facile)per avere un session chooser anche in xdm. io non l'ho ancora provato perchè ho avuto un altro problemino e non ho avuto tempo.

Byez!

----------

## Onip

Ho un problema con un font. nel log di xdm, infatti, ho questo messaggio

```
Warning: Cannot convert string "-misc-FutureWorld-medium-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct

```

è sbagliata la sintassi oppure può darsi che io non abbia tale font? nel caso, in che pacchetto lo trovo? ho googlato, ma non ne sono saltato fuori....

----------

## nightblade

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Ho un problema con un font. nel log di xdm, infatti, ho questo messaggio
> 
> ```
> Warning: Cannot convert string "-misc-FutureWorld-medium-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct
> 
> ...

 

Ti manca il font, che puoi trovare qui: http://www.themeworld.com/fonts/

----------

## luna80

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Ho un problema con un font. nel log di xdm, infatti, ho questo messaggio
> 
> ```
> Warning: Cannot convert string "-misc-FutureWorld-medium-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct
> 
> ...

 

io avevo il tuo stesso errore (come scritto nei post precedenti di questo 3d) e ho poi scoperto che mi andavano solo i font del tipo :"-misc-FutureWorld-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*"

prova a modificare così il tuo font.

----------

## Cerberos86

Ehm... io ho un problema con lo script dei bottoni....non funziona il tasto screenshot. Dice 

```
couldn't execute "import": no such file or directory
```

...Bisogna installare qualcosa? io ho emergiato solo le tk....  :Confused: 

----------

## luna80

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Ehm... io ho un problema con lo script dei bottoni....non funziona il tasto screenshot. Dice 
> 
> ```
> couldn't execute "import": no such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

devi avere installato image magik 

```
#emerge media-gfx/imagemagick
```

ciao

----------

## PboY

lavorandoci un po ho ottenuto questo

edit: alla domanda mi son risposto da solo  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *PboY wrote:*   

> lavorandoci un po ho ottenuto questo

 

Postalo qui che e' il thread fatto apposta

----------

## PboY

lo avevo messo qui perchè avevo anche una domanda inerente ma ho trovato la soluzione.. grazie per la segnalazione del topic.

----------

## abaddon83

ciao a tutti, ho preso dal sito di Fedeliallalinea il file di conf del suo xdm e poi ho provato a fare delle piccole modifiche...

non riesco pero' a vedere i bottoni  :Sad:  e spulciando i log di xdm ho notato sta roba qua, come la risolvo??

thx mille 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!
> 
> Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-snap-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct
> ...

 

PS

per la console esiste la possibilità di settar eun backgroud trasparente?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti, ho preso dal sito di Fedeliallalinea il file di conf del suo xdm e poi ho provato a fare delle piccole modifiche...
> 
> non riesco pero' a vedere i bottoni  e spulciando i log di xdm ho notato sta roba qua, come la risolvo??
> 
> .....
> ...

 

sembra un problema di sessioni il tuo, tu usi kde?

(caso mai controlla anche se hai dev-lang/tk)

----------

## abaddon83

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *abaddon83 wrote:*   ciao a tutti, ho preso dal sito di Fedeliallalinea il file di conf del suo xdm e poi ho provato a fare delle piccole modifiche...
> 
> non riesco pero' a vedere i bottoni  e spulciando i log di xdm ho notato sta roba qua, come la risolvo??
> 
> .....
> ...

 

boh ora vedo i tasti o_O mi sa che andavano fuori dalla schermo.. ^^''

per le trasparenze invece? esiste un codice #xxxxx associato alle trasparenze che voi sappiate?

----------

## luna80

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> boh ora vedo i tasti o_O mi sa che andavano fuori dalla schermo.. ^^''
> 
> per le trasparenze invece? esiste un codice #xxxxx associato alle trasparenze che voi sappiate?

 

no, che io sappia non esiste alcune codice "#xxxxxx" (che sarebbe la rappresentazione esadecimale dei colori), cmq puoi grabbare (per esempio con gimp) il colore della tua immagine di sfondo e mettere il codice trovato dove vorresti la trasparenza. l'effetto del risultato sarà identico alla trasparenza.

----------

## abaddon83

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *abaddon83 wrote:*   
> 
> boh ora vedo i tasti o_O mi sa che andavano fuori dalla schermo.. ^^''
> 
> per le trasparenze invece? esiste un codice #xxxxx associato alle trasparenze che voi sappiate? 
> ...

 

eh ci ho già provato ma è sfumata l'immagine sotto porca vacca.... -_-'

----------

## luna80

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eh ci ho già provato ma è sfumata l'immagine sotto porca vacca.... -_-'

 

cmq se non mi sbaglio c'è modo di usare le trasparenze con xcompmgr, ma non so  assolutamente molto quindi io non posso dirti molto di più, mi spiace

----------

## abaddon83

ti ringrazio^^

altra domandina  :Razz: 

facendo un po di prove mi sono accorto che volendo posso infilarci pure l'orologio tramite il comando xclock  :Very Happy:  ovviamente l'ho fatto, l'ho posizionato dove mi serviva e sistemato i colori +/- (non so perchè ma nona ccetta colori esadecimali ma solo tramite nome es, red yellow, ecc... -_-') ho visto pero' che l'orologio ha un cavolo di bordino che f aun po schifo... come lo tolgo? avete qualche idea? l'orologio ora come ora lo lancio così:

in Xsetup_0

```

[...]

/usr/X11R6/bin/xclock -update 1 -bd 0 -geometry +860+0 -render &

[...]

```

thx ciao

cazzarola fra un po trasferisco tutto il sistema nell'xdm O_o

----------

## luna80

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  ho visto pero' che l'orologio ha un cavolo di bordino che f aun po schifo... come lo tollgo?
> 
> ...
> ...

 

ho provato veloce a guardare il man ma non ho trovato niente, non so se si possa fare, in xdm non credo

----------

## mauro83

ciao...ho un problema...

ho configurato xdm con i file di fedeli, ho commento XSESSION in /etc/rc.conf e aggiunto al mio utente il file .xsession che contiene

```
exec gnome-session
```

ho dato i permessi di esecuzione (dalla "disperazione" ho messo 777) a .xsession...

ma niente..non riesco a entrare in gnome...

il sistema parte mi si presenta xdm...faccio il login...e poi ricompare xdm...

nota il file .xsession l'ho messo in /home/<nome utente>/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma quindi xdm funziona ma non parte gnome, giusto?

----------

## mauro83

certo....xdm parte ma quando inserisco nome utente e password al posto di comparire gnome ricompare xdm

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mauro83 wrote:*   

> certo....xdm parte ma quando inserisco nome utente e password al posto di comparire gnome ricompare xdm

 

I log dicono qualcosa?

----------

## mauro83

ecco il contenuto di xdm.log dopo che ho killato xdm (per poter far partire gnome da console)...se ti serve ancora qualcosa dimmi pure  :Razz: 

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/tux:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Thu Mar 10 13:40:21 GMT 2005 i686

Build Date: 10 March 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar 12 15:30:42 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-snap-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

sessions: SessionTypes=Gnome,Xsession,

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.3

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: line 25: cd: /usr/kde/3.3/share/config/kdm: No such file or directory

Changing kdmrc in /usr

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: line 25: cd: /usr/share/config/kdm: No such file or directory

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.3

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: line 25: cd: /usr/kde/3.3/share/config/kdm: No such file or directory

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: /etc/X11/xdm/mystart: /usr/bin/wish: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

/etc/X11/xdm/GiveConsole: line 11: kill: (6440) - No such process

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-snap-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

sessions: SessionTypes=Gnome,Xsession,

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.3

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: line 25: cd: /usr/kde/3.3/share/config/kdm: No such file or directory

Changing kdmrc in /usr

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: line 25: cd: /usr/share/config/kdm: No such file or directory

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.3

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: line 25: cd: /usr/kde/3.3/share/config/kdm: No such file or directory

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: /etc/X11/xdm/mystart: /usr/bin/wish: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

AUDIT: Sat Mar 12 15:33:00 2005: 6422 X: client 4 rejected from local host

xdm error (pid 6419): Display :0 is being disabled

```

----------

## mauro83

ok...ho capito che avevo qualche problema..

ho eliminato la parte relativa a kde che io non uso...

ho eliminato i bottoni (non ho wish come faccio a aggiungerla...)....

ma cmq non riesco a far partire gnome....ecco il nuovo log di xdm

```

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/tux:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Thu Mar 10 13:40:21 GMT 2005 i686

Build Date: 10 March 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar 12 16:04:02 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-snap-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

/etc/X11/xdm/GiveConsole: line 11: kill: (6506) - No such process

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-snap-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

AUDIT: Sat Mar 12 16:08:50 2005: 6490 X: client 4 rejected from local host

xdm error (pid 6487): Display :0 is being disabled
```

----------

## mauro83

ho trovato il problema...

si impasta xdm perchè non viene eseguito il kill in GiveConsole su xdmbutton ecc..

questo perchè xdmbutton.pid non esiste....perchè non ho wish e non riesco a far partire i bottoni...ora il problema è...come fare ad aggiungere wish? posso fare un emerge wish?

----------

## gutter

```
emerge tcl tk
```

----------

## mauro83

ottimo grazie per l'aiuto ora va tutto bene

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mauro83 wrote:*   

> ottimo grazie per l'aiuto ora va tutto bene

 

Nella pagina precedente c'era la risposta

----------

## fat_penguin

Ciao,

ho un problemino... praticamente non ho l'eseguibile /usr/bin/xsetbg!?!?

Al che, su altre due macchine dove /usr/bin/xsetbg c'è, ho dato il comando

```
qpkg -f /usr/bin/xsetbg
```

e come risultato non ho ottenuto nulla... file non appartenente a nessun pacchetto!

Per ora ho risolto copiando brutalmente il file da un pc all'altro... ma la cosa ha del misterioso...

Qualche idea?

byebye

fat_penguin

PS: x11-base/xorg-x11 versione 6.8.2-r1

----------

## Ceppus

hai emerso:

```
media-gfx/xloadimage
```

----------

## fat_penguin

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> hai emerso:
> 
> ```
> media-gfx/xloadimage
> ```
> ...

 

... mi sa proprio di no!!  :Wink: 

Provveduto, tutto ok!

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

